# not seeing all "New Posts"



## happymum (Jun 11, 2007)

When checking this board, I hit "New Posts". In the past that seemed to bring up all new posts since I last visited. Now, it only brings up a portion of those. (I found this when I realized that there must have been more than 20 new posts today,and checked by date.) I am sure that it is something to do with my settings, but I havent been able to discover what. Any assistance appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 11, 2007)

"New Posts" is new posts since your _previous login_.  If you made a quick trip here and left (maybe to read a Private Message or something), that will reset the new message pointer.

.. or the board will consider you to have gone away after 15 minutes of inactivity, and that will reset the pointer too.   Note that spending 15 minutes reading one long display page, or writing a lengthy reply, is activity taking place on your computer, but not involving activity on the board.

You can always easily check all the new messages from the last 24 hours via the "Today's Posts" link found in the Quick Links menu in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page.


----------



## happymum (Jun 12, 2007)

Thnaks Makai Guy. I am still confused. I seldom log out from the board. I've always just re-opened the page and hit "new posts". In the past that always got me everything since I last visited. (Or seemed to). If I use "todays posts" I can't use "view last read". Was there a change with the upgrade that would affect how the threads are displayed? Is there anything I can change in my settings to have things display the way they did in the past?
Thanks and sorry if I am being dense.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope, no changes in this area.

If you spend more than 15 minutes without any bbs activity (reading the same page, for instance, or composing a long message - these all take place on your computer, but there is no communication with the bbs) then the bbs considers you not to be active.  The next time you do anything on the board, that will be considered a new login.

Another possibility is that your cookies from the bbs have somehow gotten corrupted.  See this article in the FAQ for help in clearing your cookies and so that new ones will be downloaded:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_user_maintain#faq_vb_clear_cookies


----------



## happymum (Jun 13, 2007)

Thnaks, Ill give it a try.


----------



## happymum (Jun 15, 2007)

Doug. I have cleared my cookies and am still having weird results. Could I discuss this through PMs ?
THX


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

Clearing your cookies won't change things instantly.  Your new cookie will establish a new baseline for determining if a post is a new message.  You won't know if things are any different until your NEXT login.

The more frequently you log in, the fewer new messages you'll find.

PMs don't foster better communication on a complex issue because previous messages aren't laid out in a thread for reference as they are here.


----------



## happymum (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Doug.


----------

